# 1995 E36 M3 Wheels, 17" by 7.5" or 8.5"?



## Swoosh6086 (Aug 28, 2004)

Currently I have four 17" by 7.5" wheels on my 1995 M3. I was wondering if anyone knows if there would be a major diffference by upgrading the back two wheels to 17" by 8.5". If so, is there anywhere i could buy them other than teh factory?


----------



## Ben Liaw (Nov 24, 2003)

No major improvements. Actually, it would HURT performance.

1. You could no longer rotate tires.

2. With a wider tire on back, you would increase understeer.

If you must, you can find rims used (as a complete set) on eBay (beware of copies), on turnermotorsport.com classifieds, and on roachfly classifieds.


----------



## SleepRM3 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've read you can upgrade to 8.5 x 17 all around, but the M Double Spoke II stock wheels are HEAVY suckers (23 lbs each for 8.5 wide rears--apparently).

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=255288&page=2&pp=25

Most folks run 8.5 wides all around with no problems. If you're afraid of rubbing, try a 5-mm spacer up front, and 235/40-17 tires all around. Read the above thread. It's very informative.

Personally I think 7.5 wide rims are too narrow for a 3000-lb+ performance car.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

SleepRM3 said:


> I've read you can upgrade to 8.5 x 17 all around, but the M Double Spoke II stock wheels are HEAVY suckers (23 lbs each for 8.5 wide rears--apparently).
> 
> http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=255288&page=2&pp=25
> 
> ...


Yes, but it was 1992 when the E36 M3 first appeared...


----------

